
I’m leaving Mozilla - user982
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2018/11/18/im-leaving-mozilla/
======
wila
Best of luck in your new endeavors Daniel and thanks for all your work on
curl.

~~~
bagder
Thank you! I will certainly do what I can to not make this little change
affect my curl commitment in a negative manner...

~~~
chris_wot
I really can't understand why you can't get into the U.S.!

~~~
jensv
See [https://daniel.haxx.se/us-visa.html](https://daniel.haxx.se/us-visa.html)

~~~
mariuolo
I still wonder if it was a consequence of this fool
[https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/01/19/subject-urgent-
warnin...](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/01/19/subject-urgent-warning)
reporting him.

As I understand, all it takes is a small stain to be denied a visa.

------
rubyfan
I love the bravery of just quitting to try something new. Not having something
lined up but knowing he will, it’s kind of admirable.

~~~
tasuki
The job market is really good now. People with way fewer credentials than
Daniel can easily do the same.

I never had anything lined up when quitting any of the several jobs in my
career. In retrospect, quitting my first coding job after a year without
having anything else lined up was silly, but ended up working well.

------
person_of_color
Does anyone know what the Engineering application process at Mozilla is like?

~~~
ubernostrum
Do you mean the process of applying and interviewing to work there, or what
it's like being on one of the engineering teams there?

(though anything I know about it is probably out of date either day; I started
there in 2011, and haven't worked there since 2015)

~~~
person_of_color
Number 1, especially in the case of REMOTE.

~~~
ubernostrum
The process was pretty relaxed when I did it. But, again, this was 2011, so
probably things have changed. Felt like it was a lot more about fit and trying
to figure out which team/project I'd best slot into than it was about making
me prove my abilities (though, they already knew my credentials in that
department).

I was full-time remote for the entire ~4 years I was at Mozilla. It has
upsides and downsides. Upside was an incredibly easy "commute" from my bedroom
to the spare bedroom I'd converted into my office, and general lack of early-
morning meetings (so I could keep the later hours that suit me a bit better).
Downside was isolation. Even with communications channels available, and in-
person gatherings a few times a year, remote work is isolating. It's also
worth noting there is, or at least was, a _ton_ of variance in what the
experience was like depending on which org/team/project.

These days I work for a company that has an office around 20 miles away, but I
work from home at least a couple days each week, mostly going in when there
are meetings I want to attend in person. That seems to be a better fit for me.

~~~
forgot-my-pw
I did remote work for a year, and I felt the isolation too. I considered
getting a dog, but ended up leaving the job first.

I do miss waking up 10 minutes before work time and the 10 seconds commute
time.

